# Anything stronger than GooGone??



## Banker (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok, we finally got our audio tower put together.  I was the one who could not get the two glass shelves apart.  Called the company finally and they were willing to send out two new glass shelves, but first they said to try throwing it down on something soft like the styrofoam that came in the box.  we tried that, still stuck...but then I kept throwing them down on the couch and miraculously, they came apart...But now, the top glass shelf has remnants of the label that my husband pulled off.  I have applied GooGone and it has come off somewhat, but there is still some of the label stickiness remaining....is there another product that I should try?  Help....audio components come on Friday....


----------



## bobcat (Aug 25, 2009)

Banker said:


> Ok, we finally got our audio tower put together.  I was the one who could not get the two glass shelves apart.  Called the company finally and they were willing to send out two new glass shelves, but first they said to try throwing it down on something soft like the styrofoam that came in the box.  we tried that, still stuck...but then I kept throwing them down on the couch and miraculously, they came apart...But now, the top glass shelf has remnants of the label that my husband pulled off.  I have applied GooGone and it has come off somewhat, but there is still some of the label stickiness remaining....is there another product that I should try?  Help....audio components come on Friday....



Try some nail polish remover. Try a small spot first.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 25, 2009)

Not sure, but Goof Off may be a stronger version of Goo Gone.  

Maybe also heating it with a hair dryer could help soften it.


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 25, 2009)

Banker said:


> .but then I kept throwing them down on the couch and miraculously, they came apart...But now, the top glass shelf has remnants of the label that my husband pulled off.  I



That's the coolest solution for separating glass that I've heard. I wonder about the physics behind that. How many tries did it take you before they separated? Could you feel a residue between the panes?

As for your adhesive problem, different glues dissolve with different chemicals.

My first task would always be to scrape the bulk of the glue and label off with a razor blade (preferably mounted in a scraper).

Then I'd try simple soap (or citrus cleaner) and water first. No use breaking out the volatiles if you don't have to. If water doesn't dissolve it, I'd go with mineral spirits. That seems to work best for the labels I come in contact with. And although foul smelling, it isn't nearly as bad as the rest.

Goo-Gone is naphtha (zippo lighter fluid) and citrus cleaner. I don't like it much.

Goof-Off is xylene and denatured alcohol, which seems to work better, but is particularly noxious.

Nail polish remover is acetone -- which works great for some things, and not at all for others. It evaporates very fast. So you don't have a lot of working time. 

None of the above will do anything to the glass, so try them in whatever order you'd like. Just let one evaporate before trying another, and best to use these outside. (And, of course, don't smoke/barbecue/etc around cans of petroleum distillates.)


----------



## Kal (Aug 25, 2009)

I use lacquer thinner whenever I need to remove glue residues from labels.  Works like a champ!


----------



## PeterS (Aug 25, 2009)

Removal of label residue is one of the 101 alternate uses for Avon's "Skin So Soft"... among others like bug repellant, etc...

See use #29...
http://www.beckysbiz.com/skinsosoft.htm

Actually use #49 could have helped the original problem...

Work's well...

Pete


----------



## easyrider (Aug 25, 2009)

touleen or laquer thinner for glass only


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> That's the coolest solution for separating glass that I've heard. I wonder about the physics behind that.



physics behind the separation? 

simple.....

sheer force was greater than the adhesion

(hint: they're less likely to pull apart, or vibrate apart---- my opinion is that they only worked apart thru sheer forces along the two interfaces) 

jme


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 26, 2009)

When all else fails, we use WD-40.  It's the miracle tool.


----------



## thheath (Aug 26, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> When all else fails, we use WD-40.  It's the miracle tool.



I second WD40.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 26, 2009)

acetone will work on that, careful not to get it on anything else though =)


----------



## pranas (Aug 26, 2009)

If its glass, steam will remove it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 26, 2009)

The best thing to use would be a straight razor blade. Lay a hot soapy cloth over the adhesive and let it soften. You can also wring some of the water out on to the glass. Then use a clean new straight blade. Make sure it is new with no rust on it. It will clean it perfectly and is very easy. Don't worry about scratching the glass. Slide the blade back and forth across the glass (like you are shaving), scraping up the sticker. If the glass has any sort of coating such as a tint this wouldn't be good since you may scratch the coating. But untreated glass will be fine.

When I tinted windows in my younger days, this was what was used to clean the glass perfectly before adhering the tint coating to the glass. We used to spray soapy water on the glass first and run the blade over the entire window (we didn't use this on back windows though with defrost systems).


----------

